# FB Boer Doeling



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This girl just turned 4 months a week ago. We bought her when she was 5 days old and grafted her on to one of our does.  

I'd love to hear your thoughts! We have shown her a couple times now, and she's been doing well in the 0-3 classes. The next show is in two weeks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Umm... you can send her here ANYTIME. She is STUNNING! Wow, just love her! She has matured amazingly <as have all your goats!!!>. I wish we lived closer, we'd have to go goatknapping! lol


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, what are you feeding them?! I NEEEEEEED your recipe!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice.  We like her a lot too.  She's got such a great temperament. 

She gets alfalfa free choice in the creep pen, and Calf Manna/Noble goat grain. Some BOSS too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's looking absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

:drool: She is amazing!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok you told me long is a very good thing. On the last picture she almost looks like a weaner dog 
I love her.....I wish all my kids looked like her. But my favorite is her face. She just looks soooo sweet in the face


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's stunning!!! :greengrin: what a gorgeous gal  if only I were rich, I'd buy all your babies :lol:

Wish my boer kids weren't such pigs! They have literally almost killed themselves on any kind of creep feed. They'll just eat until they pop if they feel they have nothing better to do! :GAAH: So I can't creep feed mine, they're a bit smaller than her at the moment, not sure how to grain without being mobbed either :chin: :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's stunning!!! :greengrin: what a gorgeous gal  if only I were rich, I'd buy all your babies :lol:
> 
> Wish my boer kids weren't such pigs! They have literally almost killed themselves on any kind of creep feed. They'll just eat until they pop if they feel they have nothing better to do! :GAAH: So I can't creep feed mine, they're a bit smaller than her at the moment, not sure how to grain without being mobbed either :chin: :lol:


Lock them out till you get everything poured. I've been having to do that lately since they are on a pig spree

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's so long and red that my first thought was "OMG a hot dog!!" :lol:

Seriously though, she's gorgeous and I can't look away from her fiery red coat


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol... a hot dog! Poor Rainbows. :lol::lol:

Thanks for the nice comments! I'm sure Rainbows would say thank you if she knew how...  We bought her from Capriole Boer Goats, so Terry gets the credit for this girl's breeding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl. Love her little udder.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No not a hot dog (and I'm not picking on her AT ALL)
A doxen I guess is how it's spelled. It was just with the way her ears were in the picture and how long she is 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen.  



Somebody else said she looked like a hot dog! :lol:

Dachshund... weird but correct spelling of doxen.  That is so funny... she does look like one of those!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol ok foot is going in mouth. I shouldn't of said anything  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She was a grafted on baby and looks like that, wow, she is the worse looking Doe I have ever seen, she does not belong there with all the rest of your girls, being a weaner dog and all. She needs to come here. :wink: Had ya worried ha. LOL,:laugh: no, she is a beauty. :hugs:


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

You can "accidentally" put her on the truck with Force and Ace.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry please don't hate me any more 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol... yeah, sure.  Thanks Pam! 

Haha... good luck with that one Holly! 

Jessica what are you talking about???


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Gorgeous! She reminds me a lot of Liberty. She is so shiny too! I love her depth and length. She holds her head so regally. I bet when she walks it is more like strutting! Congrats on her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Julie! She weighs more than Liberty did at her age, which is strange since Liberty was a lot more filled out. Must be her length...  And huge ears! lol


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She's adorable and gorgeous. 

Good luck at the show!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

What is her weight? Shes is super long an really big. I think more than the feed is at work there. What lines is she?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feel free to ship her my way anytime!  :lol:
Seriously, GORGEOUS doe :drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! We were gone over the weekend and just got back a little while ago.  She looks like she gained some weight while we were gone...lol.  

I'll weigh her tonight... this is her reg. number if you want to see her lines: 10640990


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's 92lbs.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She is simply stunning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you springkids!


----------

